# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  ¿Qué efectos tiene la ola de calor sobre animales y plantas?

## Jonasino

> Las especies de flora y fauna sufren, a veces de forma parecida a los humanos, los efectos de la prolongada ola de calor que está afectando no solo a España, sino al conjunto de Europa, según expertos, que han advertido de que los efectos del calor pueden provocar muertes inmediatas, descensos de producción de las ganaderías y, a largo plazo, reducción de las poblaciones de las especies más sensibles.
> 
> Desde los más pequeños a los más grandes, el presidente de la Asociación Española de Apicultura, Miguel Ángel Casado, ha señalado que el calor y el sol está afectando a la floración, de la que deberían estar sirviéndose las abejas y, como las flores se han "agostado" o secado, no van a producir néctar. De hecho, ha apuntado que este año los apicultores prevén un descenso del 40 al 60 por ciento en la producción de miel.
> 
> Otro de los efectos de la ola de calor es la falta de población, ya que las variaciones importantes de temperaturas sirven de guía para la puesta por parte de la abeja reina.
> 
>     En medio de la ola de calor tienen más posibilidades de sobrevivir las aves urbanas
> 
> A causa de las altas temperaturas, en vez de ir a recoger néctar se dedican a buscar agua para llevarla a la colmena y enfriarla y a batir las alas para refrigerar la colmena y mantenerla entre 32 y 35 grados centígrados. Para este efecto de aire acondicionado interno, las abejas necesitan consumir agua y energía para poder aletear. "Con este calor, recogen miel y polen las primeras horas del día y después se dedican a ventilar la colmena", ha añadido Casado.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

